# ISY CAD/CAM - Frage zu einem Begriff im Programm



## Mirca (5. April 2008)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir einer sagen was bei der Software CAD / CAM 2.0 der Firma ISY im 2D-Modul
unter " Punkt " -> " Streckenteilung nach (maximaler) Segmentlänge " der Begriff GDU bedeutet.

Habe leider noch keine Erklärung dafür gefunden. Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch was das bedeuten soll.

Danke & liebe Grüße

Mirca


----------

